# "O For A Thousand Tongues To Sing"



## sitdownicantsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Frustrated! I am looking for a non-butchered, originally-intended, version of O For A Thousand Tongues To Sing, and The Church's One Foundation. I have looked everywhere, and all I can find are renderings with guitars, strange melodies, and with the lyrics cut in half! I want the whole thing with minimal instrumentals!! Argh! Any help? Thanks all.


----------



## Andres (Mar 11, 2013)

I take it the Trinity Hymnal versions are not acceptable for what you want?


----------



## Zach (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you want congregational singing included? If not, the recordings that Andrew suggested (I think) can be found on the OPC website.

Trinity Hymnal Resources


----------



## sitdownicantsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey there Andrew, to be honest I am completely unfamiliar with The Trinity Hymnal versions, any help with that?


----------



## sitdownicantsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Zach, I am going to check the opc website out.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello Brian! From the OPC's Trinity Hymnal Resources

O For A Thousand Tongues To Sing

The Church's One Foundation


----------



## sitdownicantsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I am looking for the singing,not just the instrumentals, so yes on the congregation.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 11, 2013)

Which version are you looking for? [video=youtube;4O9kw3cILpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;amp;v=4O9kw3cILpg#![/video]


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2013)

Check out the version here: Sovereign Grace Music


----------

